

How Might We - ashishb4u
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/09/the_secret_phrase_top_innovato.html

======
azundo
We've been using How Might We... to do ideation internally and with our
partner organizations and have found them as a great way to spark creativity
and a generate a lot of ideas. I would recommend checking out more of IDEO's
resources around the design process as well. The Human Centered Design Toolkit
(<http://www.ideo.com/work/human-centered-design-toolkit/>) and its
corresponding community (<http://www.hcdconnect.org>) are great, especially if
you have a focus on the developing world like we do. Alternatively there is
the Bootcamp Bootleg ([http://dschool.stanford.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/Bootc...](http://dschool.stanford.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/BootcampBootleg2010v2SLIM.pdf)) which D-School
publishes as a less prescriptive resource with a lot of similar content.

------
Jach
This 'secret' advice is pretty old and it's very useful for prompting a
perspective shift. The version I have in my quotes file (from 1998, surely not
the first time anyone ever noticed the trick) is:

"Beware 'We should', extend a hand to 'How do I'... --Alan Cox, from
[http://news.slashdot.org/story/98/10/13/1423253/featurecathe...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/98/10/13/1423253/featurecathedrals-
bazaars-and-the-town-council) (The rest of the paper is pretty good too!)

